# Geocaching with TeamHellhound



## LeoRose (Aug 20, 2015)

The girls and I have discovered something new that we can do while we are out and about. Geocaching. If you've never heard of it, it's sort of like a world-wide scavenger hunt, only you don't need to drag anything home with you, just find the caches and log them on the website. Not only that, we can earn titles for it, through GeoPup Sports. https://www.facebook.com/groups/GeoPupSports/

We logged our tenth find the other day. 

GPS Leo & Lily Large Fallen Pine by Rosemary Elwell, on Flickr


----------



## Wet Beards (Jan 25, 2015)

My oldest son has been geocaching for about 5 years or so. It is a lot of fun. 
I even made up one and hid it at the end of my driveway. (1/2 mile long)
In my area, when you find a cache, you log it but, you can also take one trinket from 
the cache and replace it with one that you have brought. There is also a small note book
or paper pad and pencil so that people can sign their name and the date they found the 
cache. Is this done in your area as well?


----------



## LeoRose (Aug 20, 2015)

Wet Beards said:


> In my area, when you find a cache, you log it but, you can also take one trinket from
> the cache and replace it with one that you have brought. There is also a small note book
> or paper pad and pencil so that people can sign their name and the date they found the
> cache. Is this done in your area as well?


Yes. The same rules apply everywhere. 

If there are swag or trackables/Travel Bugs in the cache, you can exchange them or else move the trackable/Travel Bug along. Most of the caches we have found have been really small, only big enough to hold a log, so it's been a "bring your own pen" adventure. This is the largest cache container we've found so far. 

A few more caches we've found. 

GPS Lily Under the Nose of Voodoo by Rosemary Elwell, on Flickr

GPS Lily 30-Love by Rosemary Elwell, on Flickr

GPS Leo M. L. K.Overlook by Rosemary Elwell, on Flickr

This one was HARD. It's in plain sight once you know where it is hidden, but it took me three trips to finally find it. 
GPS Leo & Lily King's Kache by Rosemary Elwell, on Flickr


----------



## Wet Beards (Jan 25, 2015)

Those are small!!! Definitely a challenge.
The ones around here are the size of the one in your first picture. The box. 
But, a good many of the ones out here require a quad and hiking to get to.


----------



## LeoRose (Aug 20, 2015)

Wet Beards said:


> Those are small!!! Definitely a challenge.
> The ones around here are the size of the one in your first picture. The box.
> But, a good many of the ones out here require a quad and hiking to get to.


We're city girls.  Our main hunting grounds are city parks, parking lots, and the odd back road here and there. 

The one in the first picture was the most difficult in terms of crawling through scrub, but mainly because of all the spider webs with spiders the size of my hand (legs included) and the mosquito x pterodactyl hybrids we have down here. It was at a very large city park that has a marsh, so there was also the possibility of there being a stray alligator.


----------



## Jen2010 (Feb 12, 2013)

I've always thought that sounded kind of fun. We have accidentally found 2 or 3 geocaches on our hikes with the dogs.


----------

